# SOS Talisman?



## Freeranger (Nov 13, 2013)

The doc says I should carry with me at all times a small tablet [that I have forgotten what its called] and that I mostly forget to carry about my person 8O

Oh the joys of getting old :roll:

I have found the internet site that sells these things, the SOS Talisman necklace and bracelets, but can't work out the inside depth.

They are I think meant to carry a thin paper info insert that I don't need. Would they have enough room for a tablet, say aspirin size?

James


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You might prefer to look at the MedicAlert sytem;

http://www.medicalert.org.uk/

you wear a bracelet or necklace on which there are key words and a phone number, full details of all medication and Doctor's, Consultant's, hospital numbers etc. are stored at the MedicAlert Foundation and can be accessed by Medical staff by phone if needed from anywhere in the world......

There is an annual fee of about £30 but to me the peace of mind is great and the necklace stays there 24/7 - I started wearing it while diving and of course the SOS Talisman with a paper insert would not have worked....

Looking for such things is part of the initial casualty assessment taught in all first aid courses and all ambulance and emergency staff do the same.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not quite on topic but not too far off.

Some years ago I was told by a heart surgeon attending an elderly relative that it's very wise for all people of a certain age to carry a couple of Aspirin in their pocket/purse/wallet as, should they have a heart attack or apparently have a heart attack, quickly taking a couple of Aspirin could be very effective at easing the blood flow and may well save their lives before an ambulance or doctor arrives.

True or not, exaggerated or not, I always have them with me - costs pennies and can't do any harm.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I used to have an SOS Talisman, but the first time it was needed in a life-threatening situation, the first responder couldn't get it open because it was in freezing conditions and his hands were too cold and numb. Now I wear a Medic Alert bracelet with my medical condition plainly marked on the back and a call-centre number to call and a reference number to quote. That call-centre is actually the London ambulance emergency centre, who are contracted by MedicAlert. They have full information about you, your condition, and any medication you are taking currently.

Very recently, I had collapsed in the street, and attending first responders were able to immediately call the centre and establish what a possible cause was, giving me care appropriately.

Whatever the cost (only £30 a year after you have purchased the bracelet/necklace) is a VERY small price to pay for your life in an emergency situation.

Colin


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I am able to get tablets in my SOS talisman and carry Pethidine and Tramadol in it (I have had to remove the information sheet which is a concertina shape wad). I also have a pill container on my key ring. Both are waterproof.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-Flat-...-Money-Holder-Container-keyring-/271223856916

Tonyt you are quite right regarding aspirin, put one under the tongue and let it dissolve slowly.

Terry


----------



## Freeranger (Nov 13, 2013)

First class, sensible info and a great help. Thank you.

Hi Tony. Points taken and agreed and I will get one sorted ASAP. But I am looking at the SOS Talisman more for when out of the UK [most of the time] and for quick self access to medication.

Hi Terry. That answers my immediate question and I will send off for one.

Thanks all.

James.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I can remember a time when I only needed to remember to leave the house with a clean hankie and a clean pair of pants...now I'm a mobile bl**dy pharmacy!!
  

Glad to be of help James


Terry


----------



## Freeranger (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, I can remember [If I think hard] those days.

Now I loose the hanky and the pants are well,,, you get the picture :?

James


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

camallison said:


> Very recently, I had collapsed in the street, and attending first responders were able to immediately call the centre and establish what a possible cause was, giving me care appropriately.
> 
> Whatever the cost (only £30 a year after you have purchased the bracelet/necklace) is a VERY small price to pay for your life in an emergency situation.
> 
> Colin


Thanks for that, I have had one for about 40 years but have never needed it so I am reassured to hear first-hand that it works!

The medical information is updated every year and also can be changed by e-mail if needed due to sudden changes.

The system works all over the world we have been assured, all that is needed is access to a telephone to ring MedicAlert, if necessary they will even find a translator apparently........

Certainly it is no hassle to carry 24/7 around my neck,

Dave


----------

